# Finding a Guitar teacher in Calgary Area...



## CrazyMisfit (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey!

How is everyone doing? There seems to be a lot of member here in the living in the Calgary area, so I thought maybe one you of you guys/gals could help me out. I just recently decided to try and join my worship team band at my church, but I was very discouraged when I realized at how little I actually know on my guitar. I play most of my stuff by ear, and not knowing what I am playing has always been my biggest downfall. I am really hoping to find a reputable guitar teacher that can help me understand music and how everything works together. Any help would be very much appreciated!

Cheers!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

PM this guy.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/member.php?u=78


----------

